# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - helmikuu 2017

## Elias

24.2.

Aamulehti kertoo, että raskas työkone ajoi päin bussin keskiosaa Tampereen Epilässä Haapalinnan kohdalla. Ainekset vakavampaankin onnettomuuteen. Ei sentään käynyt kuinkaan. Kyseessä ilmeisesti jokin Länsilinjojen 8900-pätkistä, joku tietänee tarkemmin?
http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/tamp...issa-24301228/

----------


## Eppu

> 24.2.
> 
> Aamulehti kertoo, että raskas työkone ajoi päin bussin keskiosaa Tampereen Epilässä Haapalinnan kohdalla. Ainekset vakavampaankin onnettomuuteen. Ei sentään käynyt kuinkaan. Kyseessä ilmeisesti jokin Länsilinjojen 8900-pätkistä, joku tietänee tarkemmin?
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/tamp...issa-24301228/


Kylläpä nyt länskäreitä murjotaan oikein urakalla, kun Vesilahdessakin sattui: http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/juur...ikki-24300368/

Molemmissa oli ainekset pahempiinkin henkilövahinkoihin. Hyvä ettei niitä tullut kummassakaan.

----------


## kalle.

> Kylläpä nyt länskäreitä murjotaan oikein urakalla, kun Vesilahdessakin sattui


Ei ilmeisesti ollut kuitenkaan LL, sillä Vesilahden Liikenteen BOB-158 taittoi matkaa hianusauton perässä ja auto oli sen näköinen että ei tule enää milloinkaan omin voimin mihinkään liikkumaan. Nokka oli juuri sen näköinen kuin lehdessä kerrotun kolarin jälkeen bussin nokan voisi kuvitella olevankin.

----------

